# Tandem t:slim Touchscreen Insulin Pump Now On Sale (in USA)



## Northerner (Jun 13, 2012)

Tandem Diabetes Care (San Diego, CA) is finally releasing its long awaited t:slim Insulin Delivery System, a 300 unit insulin pump that looks like it was designed by Apple.  The face of the t:slim is the size of a credit card and all functions are controlled through its beautiful touch screen.

http://medgadget.com/2012/06/tandem-tslim-touchscreen-insulin-pump-now-on-sale.html

Interesting video, look good!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 13, 2012)

Oooh a new Gadget to play with  Wonder when it will arrive in the UK and at what price?


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jun 13, 2012)

Shiny!!...Glossy!!...I want it!!!

(sorry Medtronic!)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 14, 2012)

hyper-Suze said:


> Shiny!!...Glossy!!...I want it!!!
> 
> (sorry Medtronic!)



Oi I was here first


----------



## trophywench (Jun 14, 2012)

Very pretty.  LOL

I wonder how hot the insulin gets inside an aluminium case?  hotter than plastic or cooler?

Where's the remote for when it's buried in the nether reaches of your underwear/evening dress/bridal gown/cricket box/NAPPY - etc?

Not much info there, but very pretty .......


----------



## spiritfree (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone know how much it will be?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2012)

spiritfree said:


> Anyone know how much it will be?



They are a bit coy about the price as it has to be ordered on prescription in the USA, then the company negotiates with the applicant's insurance company to work out a price and how much the applicant has to pay themselves.

http://tandemdiabetes.com/products/t-slim/get-started/

I doubt the NHS will be coughing up for them any time soon!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 14, 2012)

Northerner said:


> I doubt the NHS will be coughing up for them any time soon!



The pump company will have to have the pump within the price range that the NHS set.
Obviously as no CE mark it's not available here yet


----------



## Lauren (Jun 16, 2012)

Just seen this... WOW I want one!


----------



## heasandford (Jun 16, 2012)

Some of the technology seems like the Cellnovo remote, although the pump itself is different. I have just been accepted on the Cellnovo trial starting probably in September - I am so thrilled!


----------

